

Ask HN: Anyone have a github repo they'd like someone to contribute to? - vail130

I'm finding it difficult to explore repos on Github for the purpose of finding one to contribute to (yes, I went to the "Explore" page).<p>JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Python, and Ruby are all fine with me. Does anyone have a repo and a feature that they just haven't gotten around to?
======
SEJeff
Yes! <https://github.com/saltstack/salt> While Ohloh[1] says we have had 240
unique contributors over the past 12 months, we are always looking for new
ways to use and extend the project. Feel free to hop on #salt on
irc.freenode.net and ask questions, ask on the salt-users google group, or
just fork the projects and sling us a pull request.

Disclaimer, I am a part time coma obtained of salt. My IRC nick is the same as
my HN username. Feel free to ping me with questions!

[1] <http://www.ohloh.net/p/salt/factoids>

~~~
SEJeff
s/coma obtained/co-maintainer/ #damnyouautocorrect

------
tectonic
I've been meaning to make a Chrome extension for SelectorGadget
(<https://github.com/iterationlabs/selectorgadget/>) but haven't had time.
That might be a fun project for you.

~~~
init0
TODO:

\- Look into using :nth-of-type(n)

\- Fix bug with Reddit.

More details ?

~~~
tectonic
Send me an email: andrew @ andrewcantino . com

------
outdooricon
I've been trying to make infinite scroll better, by including History API
support: <https://github.com/outdooricon/infinite-scroll-with-history>

------
init0
Trying to have some language detection for
(<https://github.com/hemanth/togist>)

------
twog
<http://github.com/gitlabhq>

~~~
vail130
Thanks! I'll check it out.

